# Speer Gold Dot 124 grain +P JHP: Works



## Grenadier (Nov 16, 2006)

An interesting story on the efficacy of the standard issue load for the PD in New York, the 9 mm Speeer Gold Dot 124 grain +P bonded hollowpoint.

http://www.nypost.com/seven/1112200...____erika_martinez___and_georgett_roberts.htm


The bullets passed through the windshield, and did the job.  Keep in mind, that front windshield glass is pretty tough stuff, and unless you get a 90 degree entry, there's a good chance that the bullet can ricochet away.  

The only part of the story that made me crinkle my nose came from the comments of the decased thug's mother:




> Relatives identified him as Katrell Butler, 28. Police said Butler had a lengthy rap sheet.
> 
> But his mother, Monique Butler, denied that her son had committed any crime.
> "That's a lie," she said. "They probably shot him because he got dreads."


 
Really... :shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 16, 2006)

In reading the story I saw "Driver's Side Window" not Windshield. Did I miss something?

Plus in the story, the only 9mm mentioned was the one recovered. 

My expectation is that you know somehting about what is issues to the police in "B'klyn".


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 16, 2006)

Interesting...  I would have sworn it said "front windshield" back when I read it.  Shame on me for posting while half-starved.  

The police had switched from the standard pressure 115 grain FMJ cartridge, to the Speer Gold Dot 124 grain +P load, to use in their 9 mm firearms.  This was back in 1999.  

If I am not mistaken, they are still using the Glock 17 and Glock 19 sidearms as their standard issue.  

I still remember the furor that the "Reverend" Al Sharpton raised after the switch, where he was claiming that the new "deadly" ammo made the police the judge, jury, and executioner.


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 16, 2006)

Thats what I have in my gun right now. Gold Dots have a good rep.  I had Corbon 115 +P+s before. Not really know the difference between the 2 since I never had to shoot anyone. They feel about the same.


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 16, 2006)

arnisandyz said:


> Thats what I have in my gun right now. Gold Dots have a good rep. I had Corbon 115 +P+s before. Not really know the difference between the 2 since I never had to shoot anyone. They feel about the same.


 
Corbon has changed their composition on several occasions.  For a while, they were even using Speer Gold Dot and Hornady XTP bullets in some of their loads.  These days, though, all of their current JHP loads use custom-made Sierra bullets, and they've been this way for a while.  

They, like the Speer Gold Dot, will do the job as well as any premium hollowpoint will.  You're pretty much on the money, in that there isn't much of a difference at all between one premium hollowpoint load and another.  I have equal confidence in any of these loads:

Winchester Ranger Talon 127 grain JHP +P+
Winchester Ranger 124 grain JHP +P
Speer Gold Dot 124 grain +P
Speer Gold Dot 124 grain standard pressure
Remington Golden Saber (any weight, +P or standard pressure)

The above list isn't all-inclusive.  I would feel just as comfortable with Federal's HST load, or even their older BP and BPLE loads, for example.  

Lots of folks seem to really like the Speer Gold Dot, since it performs well in all of the usual media (gelatin, clothed gelatin, etc), while its electroplated, bonded covering helps keep the bullet together, and still gives a nice blend of penetration and expansion.  Quite popular amongst law enforcement in all calibers.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 16, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> Interesting... I would have sworn it said "front windshield" back when I read it. Shame on me for posting while half-starved.
> 
> The police had switched from the standard pressure 115 grain FMJ cartridge, to the Speer Gold Dot 124 grain +P load, to use in their 9 mm firearms. This was back in 1999.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the additional information. 

I hope you have had something to eat  as I know that I get cranky when I do not eat.


----------



## whitedragon_48 (Nov 17, 2006)

I've had nothing but good experiences with Corbon loads. Whatever you're shooting they'll put it down. Hornady itsalso good. I find these more powerfull and cleaner than Gold Dot. The downside is that they are pricey. Gold Dot is much cheaper.


----------

